# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > مبتدی: برنامه جدول ضرب 10X10 به درخواست یکی از دوستان

## shask00l

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
void main()
 {
   int i,j;
   clrscr();
   for(i=1;i<=10;i++)
    {
     for(j=1;j<=10;j++) printf("%3d",i*j);
     printf("\n");
    }
   getch();
 }

 :لبخند:

----------


## ironclip

اینم یه روش با استفاده با آرایه :


#include<iostram.h>
#include<conio.h>
int main()
{
int a[10][10];
for(i=0;i<=9;i++){
for(int j=0;j<=9;j++){
a[i][j]=(i+1)*(j+1);
cout<<a[i][j]<<" ";
}
cout<<"\n"
} 
}

----------


## saeedstar46

سلام میشه کمکم کنید برنامه ای بنویسم که یک رشته باحروف کوچک دریافت کند و حروف بزرگش را چاپ کند برای c

----------

